# Thread title change please



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all powering mods, can you change the title of my "Grandads first Cycle" thread please

Seems a bit daft as I'm now cruising and blasting:lol:

Can you decide on a witty and popular title for me as I'm a bit busy at the mo:whistling:



Only kidding, Grandads cruise/blast journal should do

:beer:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

How did you managed to get spunk faced when standing up, Tel?

Only joking, looking good bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> How did you managed to get spunk faced when standing up, Tel?
> 
> Only joking, looking good bud. :thumbup1:


My mrs saved it up over the 2 weeks of the holiday and saved it for that photo:lol:

Cheers Sylar:thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If this still needs to be done please make a new post with a link to the thread and I'll change it.

L


----------

